# Pretty boy in MO



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone email the MO rescues? I have to leave right now.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Dirks Fund is in MO.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Awwww, he looks so sweet. And of course, just like a Golden, still has a smile on his cute face.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have passed this on to the head of Dirks fund.....Dont know what will happen since we have a ton of dogs and are picking up 5-7 dogs tomorrow


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary, is there another MO group we should or could contact?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Mary, is there another MO group we should or could contact?


You can try Love a Golden... But last I heard they were just as full....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I went ahead and emailed the MO rescues on the GRCA list.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob is going to call on this boy today and see whats going on.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

He looks like such a good and calm boy. Please let us know as soon as you find out what his situation is.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

kyguy78 said:


> He looks like such a good and calm boy. Please let us know as soon as you find out what his situation is.


I will let everyone know as soon as I hear, will be gone till this afternoon, I will be out picking up a few dogs that are coming into the rescue


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, he is very pretty!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Bob is going to call on this boy today and see whats going on.


Well Barnhart is "right down the street" LOL He's gorgeous, I hope we can get him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Did you ever get this beautiful Boy?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> Did you ever get this beautiful Boy?


Karen- We're checking on him today. Mary is out picking up several dogs today that we already had scheduled. I'm sure Mary will update us later this afternoon.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paws crossed for you guys!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yea, no doubt- that boy is a looker! And with no name  so sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I hope someone is able to grab him up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We made a call and this boy has a 5 day hold on him... he is safe, and they know the owners, but they havent came for him..... There guessing he is around 8-9


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks, I hope you guys can get him.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We made a call and this boy has a 5 day hold on him... he is safe, and they know the owners, but they havent came for him..... There guessing he is around 8-9


Okay....five days are up. Any word??


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob would know.... I havent talk to him about it.... since he made the call


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The dog has been picked up...I dont know any other details except he left the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*

Maggie's Mom:

Thanks!

I had emld. Bob to ask and he said he is not at the shelter anymore and I got worried!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

99% of the shelters we deal with call us when they get a golden in and let us know and if they arent picked up by there owners or arent adopted out from the shelter, they call us back and let us know.


----------

